# worked on something really big today



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 13, 2014)

@Allen Tomaszek is the true crazy one! He loaded this thing on his trailer then had a head scratcher to see what to do with it. The crotch end was 60" in diameter the smaller end was about 44" After dome discussion we decided to lop off the crotch end for fear there may be some roughage in there. We had a 7' long chunk left that I split down the middle. This was all at another mill close to mine. The 2 halves will be put onto the mill where we split it at. My little manual mill is just a bit too small for even halves on this thing. Allen will have to add any remaining pix as it is further broken down.

Reactions: Like 14 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 13, 2014)

duck likem the big stuff yep

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2014)

I think I need a bigger saw!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 13, 2014)

What Kind of wood??


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 13, 2014)

Soft maple


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2014)

That must be the 50" bar you told me about the other night. Wow. If you weren't in the pic, that saw would make that tree look somewhat normal sized.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 13, 2014)

Man, seeing those pictures makes me wish we could have milled a 72 inch diameter tree I cut blocks out of a few years ago.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 13, 2014)

Chain saw mills are great with the bigguns.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 13, 2014)

This was free hand today, but it is the same saw I use for CSM. With my setup I can squeak 44" between the posts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 13, 2014)

Greg is the truly crazy one wielding that chainsaw. I'm grateful for both Greg who did a fantastic job and my buddy Phil who let me drop this bad boy off at his mill until we figured out what to do with it. Definitely a monster log for us. The 2 halves and the crotch are both laying there waiting to be sawed up hopefully in the next few days. The crotch is going to be made into turning blanks. I'll post pics as it continues! Thanks again Greg!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## gvwp (Jul 18, 2014)

Now that saw would be handy for breaking down some of the big logs around here! Speaking of big logs I was in Turkey Run State park here in Indiana last weekend and walked up on a 4 1/2' Walnut! Omgosh boys its a beauty. Its the biggest standing Walnut I have ever seen. Gun barrel straight and 40' to the first limb. It was in a grove of 5 standing 4'+ Walnuts. One of the five had a pretty bad lightning strike but the others were fine fine trees. There was also a 5 1/2' Sycamore not far from the big Walnuts. That saw would be perfect for breaking down logs like these. Problem is no one will ever put a saw blade in those trees. Not even if they blow over and are in perfect shape will they let anyone take them out of the park. They are to remain to replenish the soil if they blow over or die.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 18, 2014)

gvwp said:


> Now that saw would be handy for breaking down some of the big logs around here! Speaking of big logs I was in Turkey Run State park here in Indiana last weekend and walked up on a 4 1/2' Walnut! Omgosh boys its a beauty. Its the biggest standing Walnut I have ever seen. Gun barrel straight and 40' to the first limb. It was in a grove of 5 standing 4'+ Walnuts. One of the five had a pretty bad lightning strike but the others were fine fine trees. There was also a 5 1/2' Sycamore not far from the big Walnuts. That saw would be perfect for breaking down logs like these. Problem is no one will ever put a saw blade in those trees. Not even if they blow over and are in perfect shape will they let anyone take them out of the park. They are to remain to replenish the soil if they blow over or die.


do you still have that big osage to break down? I should be that way before the year it thru if you did still have it.


----------



## gvwp (Jul 18, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> do you still have that big osage to break down? I should be that way before the year it thru if you did still have it.



Yes. Its still out there. Sure would like to use it. Come on by anytime!


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 19, 2014)

gvwp said:


> Now that saw would be handy for breaking down some of the big logs around here! Speaking of big logs I was in Turkey Run State park here in Indiana last weekend and walked up on a 4 1/2' Walnut! Omgosh boys its a beauty. Its the biggest standing Walnut I have ever seen. Gun barrel straight and 40' to the first limb. It was in a grove of 5 standing 4'+ Walnuts. One of the five had a pretty bad lightning strike but the others were fine fine trees. There was also a 5 1/2' Sycamore not far from the big Walnuts. That saw would be perfect for breaking down logs like these. Problem is no one will ever put a saw blade in those trees. Not even if they blow over and are in perfect shape will they let anyone take them out of the park. They are to remain to replenish the soil if they blow over or die.



I've stomped around Turkey Run many times since I was a little kid. My mom's family is from Kingman, not too far from Turkey Run. Lots of nice trees. That park was cut for timber before it was a park many years ago IIRC. At least some of it. Not too far from Turkey Run is Shades State Park. Part of this park is virgin timber and has some really nice trees too. When my wife retires we are moving...somewhere. Indiana is on my short list. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 24, 2014)

@Allen Tomaszek Got any pix of the next step in the process?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jul 24, 2014)

No pics to share yet. On a secret mission at the moment. But when I get back I'll do some updates.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Aug 1, 2014)

I take handfuls of that saw shavings/dust and rub it all over my head and neck, stuff it in my shirt then roll around in it. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 21, 2014)

Well finally getting a chance to update with some pictures of the giant Maple that Greg from @Treecycle Hardwoods helped me cut in half with his very large chainsaw. This turned out to be really cool. Each half of the log made it on my buddy's mill but nearly maxed it out for height! For reference, the first cut we took in the second picture was 16" thick just to get the log broken down to something more manageable. Many, Many bookmatched sets of Spalted Maple. Enjoy the pics!
!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 21, 2014)

And some of the lumber. Night photos so there's a lot more yellow in them than what they really are but I think you get the idea.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice lumber! Well worth the effort!


----------



## gvwp (Sep 21, 2014)

Is that a bit of curly figure in the lumber or am I seeing saw marks? I know those big soft Maple logs often have curly figure.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes sir. There's also some curl in some of the pieces. Even when we were splitting the log in half it was peeking out. Although it's not super strong curl and it's not through the whole board even when it's present. Still, it's kinda nice.
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 21, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice lumber! Well worth the effort!



It definitely is. Thanks again for your help Greg whittling the big log down. There's still the upper section with the crotch that needs to be cut up. I think that one is going to mostly be made into turning blanks though. Should be interesting to see how it comes out. It's still 48" diameter and 48" long. That's still a lot of wood!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Sep 21, 2014)

And a final pic of the maple all tucked away from this morning. 25 8/4 slabs from this one log.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

